# Phenibut?



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Hello all,

Do you get phenibut in GNC stores? I did a search on GNC website but found nothing.

If you can, then is it available in capsule form?


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

Never heard of it  I found a link about it on a bodybuilding website. Does it really work? maybe we don't need paxil/sleeping pills and can just pop some of that into our protein shakes. I can't sleep for the life of me! But what exactly is it? Just for sleeping? or also helps calm you down? this article is confusing the hell out of me!

http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/phen.html


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

I have read it works very well as an anxiolytic. Only problem is that tolerance is built fast. So I plan to use it no more than twice a week. I can't seem to find it though off line  Can any one help?


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

anyone? I went to a local GNC store and did a rather quick browse but couldn't find it.


----------



## QuietCoral (Mar 23, 2005)

well i bought some online. i'm not really sure but i would think they should probably be at any store that sells vitamins but i dont know.... hmmm i found phenibut to be a total waste of money for me though. it gave me a major headache and did not help with anxiety at all! it made me extremely tired though so if taht is what you're looking for go for it. also, i know a lot of other sa'ers on this site have found it helpful so maybe i just reacted badly.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Of all the things I've tried, only Klonopin and Phenibut made any type of hard-hitting impact. The positive thing about Phenibut is that, yes, it is a powerful anxiolytic, but not quite in the same way that benzos are. It's kind of hard to describe actually. Whereas benzos are sedative, Phenibut behaves the opposite way. It acts as a motivational-booster; it can give you that added push, as though you feel like the Incredible Hulk or something. However, it has a tendency to make you aggressive too, so that could be where the negative part of it comes in, and if you don't have enough self-control, then you'll find yourself wrecking things and shouting at people. A lot of people have compared it to GHB. Having never taken GHB myself, I can only imagine how Phenibut "could" be banned if it was popular enough, which is probably why it's not sold in GNC stores.

I got mine from the BodyBuilding site a while back, and I still have some, although tolerance seems to set in fast, which is probably why I still have some left. If too much is taken, you can definitely get a headache which lasts all day, or, in one particular case of mine, I took double the dose and felt the worst I felt in my entire life. Definitely an experience I don't want to live through again. In a nutshell, I felt nauseous beyond words can describe, and I threw up about 20 times. It was just horrible.

If you can take the good from Phenibut, and dispense with the bad, then it can be an incredible supplement. But as it currently stands, with it being such an unpredictable drug for different people, I can't fully recommend it, but I don't give it all bad grades either.

That's only been my experience with it, but hope it helps.

Oh yeah, Phenibut also tastes absolutely terrible. It's better to cap it, or at least add it to strong sweetened juice.


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks for the input everyone. If anyone else wants to share their experiences with Phenibut please do so.


----------

